# Help Me Out



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey whats up everyone, I just got a new tank and Im 
looking for a new animal to keep in it.

I would like to have it be small enough to live 
out its life in this enclosure. Not looking for 
anymore snakes. Dont really want turtles eaither...

Anything else is open..

My tank is

36 long 18 wide 17 tall

Thanks


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Since you already own snakes, gecko's and frogs, maybe spiders are an option.......


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

jan said:


> Since you already own snakes, gecko's and frogs, maybe spiders are an option.......


I agree...i huge tarantula...would be a great choise


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

i agree, bird eating spiders should do the trick


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Keep the ideas coming, I like em so far


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

Savanah Monitors are cool!

Savanah Monitors are cool!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

L10452 said:


> Savanah Monitors are cool!
> 
> Savanah Monitors are cool!


I want something that I can keep in the tank
for life. Sav's get waaaay to big for this enclosure


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

psychofish said:


> Savanah Monitors are cool!
> 
> Savanah Monitors are cool!


I want something that I can keep in the tank
for life. Sav's get waaaay to big for this enclosure
[/quote]

Beard or water dragon or emperor scorpion


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

im gonna have to stick with the turantula man, u could make that setup look awsome


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

anyone else, anyone have any experience with dart frogs?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ooo, there you go...dart frogs are cool...but a bit pricey. heh. but yeah, im planning on doing a dart frog 10g setup in the near future too...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I was going to suggest dart frogs as well.

Depending on what type you go for then you'll end up paying different amounts. But you can make an AMAZING setup with these. I have plans to do it down the line when I own my own house. Probably do it in an in-wall tank.

And if you can get it set up properly then there's always that remote chance you can branch off into the realm of breeding. And then start making some of your $$$ back, heh. I have a friend who breeds everything (beardies, parrots, rats, mice, snakes, etc.) and I think he next project is going to be dart frogs.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

I've been looking into dart frogs too.

The only thing that is holding me back is that you need to feed them fruit flies (or maybe pin head crickets) Where as in my area, pinheads are seldom sold, and no pet stores carry fruit flies, so I would have to order )online) a culture and breed them. My main concern with that is (1) the smell of breeding them and (2) if I screw up, then I'll have no food for my frogs.

So I'm looking at getting a bigger type of frog that can eat normal sized crickets, but I dotn have an extra tank big enough for that....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I think I might start looking into dart frogs a little 
closer, but anyother suggestions are still welcome.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A breeding trio of crested geckos?

Take the tank, turn it on its side so it stands 36" high. Make a door for the front (previously top). Not very hard at all.

Crested geckos are easy to care for. Low maitenance. And you could easily keep a trio in there. And it'd look nice to boot.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^^^

Sorry man, I think I'll pass on that one


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i was thinking of doing a dart frog setup in a 65 long too.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

Nethius said:


> I've been looking into dart frogs too.
> 
> The only thing that is holding me back is that you need to feed them fruit flies (or maybe pin head crickets) Where as in my area, pinheads are seldom sold, and no pet stores carry fruit flies, so I would have to order )online) a culture and breed them. My main concern with that is (1) the smell of breeding them and (2) if I screw up, then I'll have no food for my frogs.
> 
> So I'm looking at getting a bigger type of frog that can eat normal sized crickets, but I dotn have an extra tank big enough for that....


pacman frogs, pixi frogs, can live there whole life in a 10 gal, even a lil smaller, of corse there lazy so they might not be what your looking for, but i think there very cool.


----------



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

An egyptian sandfish would be cool. Its a type of skink.

steve


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

GATORS said:


> An egyptian sandfish would be cool. Its a type of skink.
> 
> steve


ya sandfish are pretty cool but you alrady have geckos so you prolly wouldent go for them


----------

